# MMA Training Camps UK



## jdm1873 (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any UK based training camps?

I recently read about the TUFF Academy in Ibiza and I was interested in going there but I just wondered if there was any places in the UK that do residential week long training camps.

If anyone can help that would be great.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

i think the wolfslair have accomaodation on site


----------



## jdm1873 (Jul 23, 2009)

I will have a look into that.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

IAN FREEMAN does


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

UTC have accom. as well i think, infact from my research when looking at MMA Gyms in general i've found alot of the gyms that have daily training will provide accom. on the cheap


----------

